# Me agian Briggs timing issue



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

Can someone tell me where the timing marks are on a 5hp briggs engine model and type number is 135292-0141-01 thank you in advance. I know I probally should have marked them man I need expert advise. Thank You


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

There should be marks on the crank gear and camshaft to align the timing


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

This engine may or may not look exactly like yours,but regardless,they time the same.
You can't see the mark on the crank clearly,but it's there. The mark on the crank is in line with a tooth. The one on the cam is between them. Just align the two marks.
http://www.dansmc.com/valve_bs_timing.jpg


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Align dot on crankshaft gear and cam gear. 

No need for marks, the Briggs 5HP's came with them... I've worked on them, look for them.


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Timing Marks*

Hello everyone, I found the timing marks and everything is good thanks for all the help you guys know what your talking about and that's why I'm on here.:thumbsup:


----------

